# John Luther Adams: 'Music is how I understand the world'



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A new BBC video. "From the Inuit, 'Sila' translates as the breath of the world, and is the most recent in a series of outdoor, modular compositions that will be touring the US, and the world, this year."

I'm allergic to JLA, but others might be interested in watching.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-32790565


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The Andy Goldsworthy of music is pretty awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

Seems to me as if JLA has taken his cue from *Cage's* _4'33"_. Quoting the composer in the link Ken has given above:
"_When we go _outside_ into an environment like this, we hear the airplanes, the traffic over here, the wind in the trees, there's water trickling, people talking, there are birds singing ... it's _all_ music_!"


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

Yeah. That damned "silent" piece, that's not even really music, by that damned charlatan, has certainly inspired a fair number of musicians. And continues to do so. Ferrari, Tudor, Wolff, Brown, Oliveros, Lopez, Shapiro, Mandolini, Steen-Andersen, Mulvey, Senn, Means, the whole Fluxus movement both now and in the past.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

I bought Beyond Ocean and have listened to it a couple of times.

I would be very happy to sell it.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll do my art with perfume. Everything is perfume (perfume = smell, duh): the scent of roses, actual perfume, the emissions of cars and factories, chlorine gas, goat farts. All those, including the unintentionally produced and either ignored or hated, wasted scents I'll make my own. Some day some people will claim I have done great things with them and be somehow terribly moved in awe by it. Otherpeople will not be moved and deem my art trivial, my critical skills weak, and my philosophy a lost cause. Now in my transformed self I shall consult the i-phone for advice.

:devil: had a terrific time writing this, whatever it is


----------

